# Blue or Black ORIS TT1 Diver Date



## Wh1stler (Oct 23, 2008)

I've been reading magazines and forums the past 2 weeks as I am in search for my next watch. 
I'm retiring a red dial TAG Heuer Formula One. 
I fitted them ORISes today and I fell in love with both blue and black TT1 Diver Date so I'm having this dilemma now. 
I can only buy 1 watch until 2 years approx. 

I'm a 24 year old college student, a casual poker player, and a business owner. 
I'm a jeans and shirt kind of guy but I do go out semi-formal during weekends for night outs.

One more thing, I got a nice offer from my AD ; $800 for the stainless steel so I might get an extra rubber strap. 
Is this a good deal already? or is it cheaper in Australia? I'll go there this coming december.

So, is it Blue or Black for me?


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

hey pal, i'm 23 years old and i had an Omega Seamaster and sold it to get a black Oris diver date, and i couldn't be happier with my decision.

the oris is bigger, younger and more substantial, i got mine woth both, the metal and rubber bracelet for $945 so i guess youre getting a great deal.

you wont be disappointed.


----------



## philipa42000 (May 27, 2008)

Good deal! Go for the Black :-!


----------



## trogdor (Aug 19, 2008)

I vote for the black. I think it is "classier" and looks damn cool!


----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

I have a black TT1 diver i got a few years ago. Great build quality and really nice chunky bracelet! :-!

It's stood up to some heavy abuse and still looks pretty good :-d.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

My vote for the black as well - black watches go with almost anything.


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

Difficult...the blue is wonderfull,but...i prefer the black.
Regards


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, black is generally more "wardrobe-friendly."

I had your same dilemma about a year ago. My solution: Get both! I got the black on rubber and the blue on a bracelet. That way I can not only choose between black or blue, but also between rubber or steel!!

But, if you have to go with only one, black is more versatile.

Have fun,

_*D*_


----------



## Blake (Sep 10, 2008)

Great watch, and black does go good with anything! Black for me.


----------



## fasyl (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi,
had the same dilemma when I chose mine and got the Blue...Very happy with it, I think blue is more dressy than Black. I found it is also very versatile, you can wear it with any clothes, it will always look good.:-!

fasyl


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow this is weird! Im 23 and currently in the lead on two 'bay auctions for that same watch! Im going to try and find a blue one, since my whole friggin collection is murdered out! (old folks read: theyre all black)..... j/k

It seems like your getting a good deal, the ones at my local AD (Tourneau in Somorset, Michigan) has 'em going for low four figures. But theyre so expensive there that a employee there whom ive become buddy-buddy with told me go find a grey market one.

Even though im not a "new watch" guy, id scoop up that $800 beauty and never look back! 

PS, dont forget the golden WUS rule, show us a photo if bought so we can drool over it!


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey polaco23, I live in Brighton, MI, and I got both my Diver Dates from Tourneau at Somerset. This was many months ago, but I paid about $850 each.

*D*


----------



## AIKO (Oct 27, 2008)

As folks have said, black is a little more conservative and goes with more but the blue is nice and will get more attention. I sold my Seamaster 300 Chrono (Blue)-got many comments/compliments every week. Now I am waiting on my first Oris-Diver Small Second/Date in Black/Orange with Steel Band. I just had a big Blue, now I want a big Black. I ordered through ** no non sponsors please **. They are an AD in . I paid $1211 delivered. The next best deal from an AD was $1356 and they had to order it which was going to take 10 days to get to me. The FOS will take 3 days. Worked out to 42% discount which included delivery. Check them out. Whoever you order from, I would encourage you to order from an AD.


----------



## tyson.chr (Jun 18, 2012)

hi great watch what is the model number , and im looking for that watch 38 mm , plus with that bracelet i like the mate finish , the ones online ive seen have been shinny not a big fan , im also looking for pre owned as well please help ! thanks


----------

